# Struggling with F Barre Chord



## Daisy La Liebre (Dec 4, 2010)

I can never get all the strings down properly. Anyone got any tips?


----------



## Smelge (Dec 4, 2010)

Fuck the E's. Just go for:

e-1
B-1
G-2
D-3
A-3
E-x

You might be able to get your thumb around to hit the E string, and your finger should be big enough to hit both e and B. I've never got the hang of Barre chords. Fuck them. They suck.


----------



## Aden (Dec 4, 2010)

If you post the tabs I'll post a photo of my hand doing the chord if that would help


----------



## Jude (Dec 4, 2010)

I'm really good at barre chords, but pretty much suck at everything else.

I really don't know how to explain it. I was just messing around, and one day, it kind of just clicked. Just keep practicing, OP.

PS - GREAT barre chord exercise - "Creep" by Radiohead, acoustic version.


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Dec 5, 2010)

Thanks for the advice guys. I'll keep practicing. I can never go for long though because it makes the side of my finger really sore.


----------



## ~secret~ (Dec 5, 2010)

Jared said:


> Thanks for the advice guys. I'll keep practicing. I can never go for long though because it makes the side of my finger really sore.


 
Your fingers will get used to it. It'll become as natural as fapping to yiff :v


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Dec 5, 2010)

secretfur said:


> Your fingers will get used to it. It'll become as natural as fapping to yiff :v


 
If I get as good at barre chords as I am at fapping I'll be the next Jimi Hendrix.


----------



## Jude (Dec 5, 2010)

Jared said:


> If I get as good at barre chords as I am at fapping I'll be the next Jimi Hendrix.



rofl, I'm sigging that XD


----------



## Sauvignon (Dec 5, 2010)

Hold the strings down as close to the fret as you can. Play around with your thumb placement; wrapped around, or placed square on the back of the neck, whatever works. There are proper ways to do it, and then there's what actually works. I've been playing for over ten years, and playing straight barre chords still make my hand hella cramp up after a while.


----------



## Scouto2 (Dec 6, 2010)

There's no real way around it: Barre chords are hard to do, and you just have to hammer them out continuously until you get it down.
But once you have the shape down, you've opened up the _entire_ neck to chords, and makes everything so much easier, and you don't have to use a capo.

Bar your index finger across the neck, and strum until ALL notes are heard CLEARLY, with no dutting out. Once you get that completely down, try adding in notes.

Basically, you're using your index finger to create a capo. Start with a basic E-major shape.
Instead of using your index, middle, and ring fingers to finger the chord, bar your index finger across the frets and use your middle, ring, and pinky fingers for the E-major shape


----------



## i3ear (Dec 7, 2010)

There is a way to fake an F Barre chord real easy. It got taught to me by the gypsy that used to be in a band I used to be in >:
E-x
A-3 w pinky
D-3 w ring
G-2 w middle
B-1 w index
e-x


----------



## Scouto2 (Dec 7, 2010)

Erm....that's not a barre chord.


----------



## i3ear (Dec 9, 2010)

Scouto2 said:


> Erm....that's not a barre chord.


 It isn't supposed to be. Just a chord that is enough like the F Barre chord where it can be used in music.


----------

